
Unlocking Xiaomi MI5 bootloader takes 72 hours - stdcall83
https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-5/how-to/unlocking-xiaomi-mi-5-bootloader-t3336243/page22
======
stdcall83
Xiaomi requires registration with SIM card and binds account phone to specific
user.

Request is placed on Xiaomi web site where the user needs to explain why he
wants to unlock the phone. Upon receiving permit from Xiaomi, one can download
a specific application for Windows that won't work until 72 hours passes from
the initial request.

I'm blown away here.

